# Grizzly Web Order Question



## JimDawson (Aug 30, 2015)

I ordered a router motor from Grizzly today, my first order with them.  They had the best price and delivery of a Porter-Cable 7518 motor.  I had to create an account to purchase.    Normally when you create an account and place an order with a new vendor, an email is fired back within minutes.  I printed the order confirmation page, but that's all I have.

Is it normal with Grizzly not to get any email acknowledgement of a new account and a placed order?

Your experience?
.
.


----------



## countryguy (Aug 30, 2015)

I did not get mine right away either.  Just did my first on a mt1 live center and spur for the kids wood lathe about 3 weeks ago.    To sooth, I went and logged in to check my order.  I think it was the next day I got it and a thank you leter on my sign up.      I suppose on Sunday night they may be doing the ERP backups or loading price files etc.  we do al lot over late eve and Sunday into Monday.


----------



## dave2176 (Aug 30, 2015)

I think that's normal.


----------



## wachuko (Aug 31, 2015)

Normal.  But best to first sign up and then wait for the email before placing the order.  They give you a one-time, 25.00 shipping discount coupon that you can use towards that first order (or any order after that).


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 31, 2015)

OK, I received this email this morning.  I requested 2nd day shipping because it was the same price as ground.  The good news is that I will probably get it by Wednesday anyway.  I hope it's coming out of the Bellingham store.  
_
Dear Mr. Dawson,


Thank you for your order # xxxxxxxx, web reference order# xxxxxxxx.

To help prevent credit card fraud, we do not ship name-brand merchandise via expedited. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.

Please call us at (800) 523-4777 or e-mail us at csr@grizzly.com to confirm you would like us to ship your order via UPS Ground. 

Please respond by September 5th, 2015  to avoid cancellation of your order.  You are a valued customer and we look forward to hearing from you soon.

Sincerely,
Larry 

Grizzly Industrial, Inc.
EN# 600544_


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 31, 2015)

Yea, sometimes when I order stuff on the weekend I don't get my email until Monday. Stuff happens.


----------



## mike837go (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah. They are very slow about the emails.

And the shipping company doesn't follow instructions either!


----------

